# lexmark z601

## pinnockio

Hello,

Here is an easy to follow guide to install the lexmark z601:

1. download the driver http://downloads.lexmark.com/cgi-perl/downloads.cgi?ccs=229:1:0:390:0:0&emeaframe=&fileID=1151

2. untar it: 

```
tar -xvzf CJLZ600LE-CUPS-1.0-1.TAR.gz
```

3. execute 

```
./z600cups-1.0-1.gz.sh -keep
```

 (note that this didn't work for me directly because of a checksum failure.  I resolved this by temporarily installing a Redhat9 under vmware, where it work without error)

4. now a folder  *Quote:*   

> installer

  should have been created, enter it and do 

```
rpm2tgz *.rpm
```

5. issue 

```
tar -xvzf z600-1.0-1.i386.tar.gz -C /
```

 and 

```
tar -xvzf z600llpddk-2.0-1.i386.tar.gz -C /
```

 (You can do this from  *Quote:*   

> /

  because the tar-balls contain the correct paths (eg.: /usr/share/cups/model etc)

6. 

```
cd /usr/lib
```

 and issue 

```
ln -s liblexprinter.so.0.0.0 liblexprinter.so.0
```

; 

```
ln -s liblexprintjob.so.0.0.0 liblexprintjob.so.0
```

 and 

```
ln -s liblexz600core.so.0.0.0 liblexz600core.so.0
```

7. now 

```
cd /usr/lib/cups/backend
```

 and check wether the printer works by trying the backend 

```
./z600
```

 from which the output should be:  *Quote:*   

> direct z600:/dev/usb/lp0 "Lexmark  Lexmark Z600 Series" "Lexmark Printer"

 

8. now configure your printer by going to localhost:631 in a browser and add the lexmark printer (note that for the device on can choose between  *Quote:*   

> usb printer#1 (lexmark z600 series)

  or  *Quote:*   

> Lexmarkprinter (Lexmark Lexmark z600 series)

  I choose the first, but both should work

9. next choose the  *Quote:*   

> lexmark

 -driver (and not the lexmark-international driver) and choose  *Quote:*   

> Lexmark Z600 v1.0-1

  (note that it is not a requirement to unzip the ppd-file in /usr/cups/model for this to work  :Wink:  )

10. enjoy printing,... .

Kind regards,

A belgian Gentoo user

----------

## pinnockio

Hello,

Note that it is impossible to share this printer through samba.  In my case, I shared it both through the usb or z600 frontend and raw driver and installed the drivers on a windowsMe machine.  It seems like the windows driver can't communicate with the printer (so I assume it is a flaw in the windows driver which probably only can communicate with the printer when it's shared from a windows box and not a linux box  :Sad:  ).  I haven't tried it with win2000 yet (perhaps this could work, because there are 3 versions of the drivers (one for < winMe, one for win2000&XP and one special for win2000 ,... .  :Shocked:  ).

Another thing is that sending anything to the raw-configured printer from linux (eg.: by sending it a testpage from cups at localhost:631) (which probably doesn't print anything because the data hasn't gone through any driver, but it should kick the printer to grab a sheet or make some noice) doesn't do anything either,... .  Spooky,... .

Note that using the lexmark-driver instead of the raw-driver didn't produce any usefull output either over the network.

Kind regards,

A belgian Gentoo user

----------

## PunkPT

i got it to print finaly but the color wheel on cups test page doesn't look right

blue and green are missing

----------

## pinnockio

I haven't got a color cardridge, so I can't help you with that,... .  Perhaps your color cardridge is old?

Regards,

A B G U

----------

## pinnockio

Hello,

To go through all the hassle of installing redhat9 I found this one on http://www.linuxprinting.org/pipermail/lexmark-list/2004q3/002658.html

tail -n +143 z600cups-1.0-1.gz.sh > install.tar.gz

Now an install.tar.gz file will have been created. Untar it using

tar -xvzf z600*.tar.gz

For the rest follow the steps described above.

Kind regards,

A belgian Gentoo user

----------

## H-Dragon

i tried everything but i simply won't get the 

```
direct z600:/dev/usb/lp0 "Lexmark Lexmark Z600 Series" "Lexmark Printer"
```

output...

furhtermore my cupsd won't start anymore!

how do i figure out what the hell is wrong there?

thanks!

----------

